# Seiko Sced003 - 're-Issue 'bishop'



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks to a fellow watch enthusiast in Japan, I took delivery of the Seiko SCED003 re-issue 'Bishop'.





to say I'm happy is an understatement.

This is a very nicely built watch - very like the 7A28-6000 but also very different.

Seiko have really hit a home run with this series.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Love it Alan!

One of these re-issues popped up for sale on another forum this week and sold within minutes! I need one!!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

A couple of wrist shots from this morning:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

And a few comparison shots against the original (my wabi'd #2 watch)









The impression (both to look at and to wear) is that the re-issue is bigger than the original.

I took some fairly hurried measurements this morning.

The height of the bezel and case:

Original 8.3mm

Re-issue 9.3mm

The length (12pm -> 6pm) of the case

Original 44.5mm

Re-issue 44mm

The bezel width and crystal width are the same.

(please note, the above are not necessarily absolutely accurate - but they do show the relative differences).


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I liked the SCED003 so much that I asked the person who secured it for me to try and get either the SCED001 or SCED009 for me. And today, another package arrived, with this inside:









very nice 

They say in life it's not what you know, but who. In this case I agree.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I agree. Outrageous stuff. Thanks for letting us have a look.


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

My word. Jealous is an understatement.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Sir Alan said:


> I liked the SCED003 so much that I asked the person who secured it for me to try and get either the SCED001 or SCED009 for me. And today, another package arrived, with this inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and i like the look of this one best of all.


----------

